# Romney for president...NO WAY!



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

President Obama's re-election team continues to bash Mitt Romney over offshore bank accounts, producing a video asking random people a simple question."Do you have an offshore bank account?"Naturally, the folks interviewed by the Obama campaign say no.Posting the video on YouTube, the Obama campaign cited Associated Press and Vanity Fair stories about overseas bank accounts."Is he avoiding paying U.S. taxes by having money in those tax havens?" the campaign says. "Was he trying to hedge against the dollar by having a Swiss bank account?"The Obama campaign is seeking to pressure Romney into releasing more tax returns."Until Romney releases additional years of tax returns, the American people will never know whether he created this shell corporation to intentionally avoid paying U.S. taxes," said Obama campaign spokesman Ben LaBolt said. "What is Mitt Romney trying to hide?"

(edited to remove inappropriate language)


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Is there a serious question in there somewhere? This is election season and both sides are in full on, flat out, mud slinging, innuendo mode. Each side will want to "stick to the issues" while trying every trick in the book to make the other side look like evil incarnate. As Shakespeare said they're "full of sound and fury, signifying nothing."

It's absurd, ridiculous, and childish, but it's how we do it. - lol


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

Obama has plenty of off-shore accounts. They're in Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, etc.
They are everywhere but in this country.
Obama's bank is the American taxpayer.

~Never under estimate the stupidity of the general public~


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sawkerf, Romney is evil incarnate. Thanks for bringing that up. Good one.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you guys hate Romney so much; That's all the more reason for me to vote for him.
Maybe more than once.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Evil incarnate? Huh? What did ya have for breakfast?
Bill


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a offshore bank account. Got it many years ago in response to my distrust of the FDIC, a trust that hasn't changed much. I've got all kinds of insurance because I don't trust the majority of people who run this country.
.
If that makes me one of the evil, I can totally live with that.
.
I've lost track of who's on which side around here. That's probably the best sign of health I can ask for.


----------



## Enoelf (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm with you Bertha….
I have come to one simple conclusion;
Everyone is drinking the kool-aid. The only differences are the flavors!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

So, where's the woodwork project? Sawdust between the ears? Nice finish!


----------



## oxyoke (Dec 15, 2011)

obamas flaver leaves kind of a bitter after taste don't it.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Where did I say that Romney was evil incarnate? If you read my post you would see that I said that each side tries to paint the other as evil incarnate.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

We need more rich Americans.

It's none of any one's business what they do with their own money.

You should worry about how Obama is spending America into bankruptcy. Create wealth, don't destroy it
or redistribute it. Hello.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*"It's none of any one's business what they do with their own money."*

Well ….. How about when they Funnel 100's of Millions of it to Offshore Banks to avoid paying Income Tax on it?

Who then is Forced to make up for the Shortfall? The ever Disappearing Middle Class.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If DKV was one forth the woodworker as he is a ******************** stirrer he might be a little more palatable. I don't believe for one second he's here to lean anything about woodworking.

Vote for Mitt


----------



## Tugboat706 (Jun 24, 2012)

DKV, where'd you find the great pic of John Kerry?


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

VOTE THEM ALL OUT!!!!!!Starting with the white house and on down , none of the congress or the senate are worth a damm,replace them all.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

*Alaskan's for Global warming!* - too funny!

*VOTE THEM ALL OUT* - but where to find alternatives that are any better?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I was watching the morning news. Apparently some one when all over town last nigh and hack into many of the road constructions information signs.








http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o159/rmccomas0043/ImpeachObama.jpg[/img[/URL]]


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, if we can't find any human beings that we like maybe we can start looking at the chimpanzees. I've actually seen some pretty smart ones and I think they're mostly honest. :-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Last month there were 80,000 new jobs filled. Real unemployment is over 12%.

Last month there were 85,000 new applications for Social Security disability.

Thanks, Obama.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Charles, I don't know. I saw some dude who positioned himself inside a security fence take a little monkey ride that he didn't look so good at the end of. That being said, that might actually be a bonus. Put a fence around the House and Senate; put up a warning sign; and let'm go at it


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

If there was a live moderator around here DKV would have been out on his ass a long time ago.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Set up a massive populist movement. Draft two chimps, one at the Democratic convention and one at the Republican convention. Best chimp wins. Right after the inaugural address send him on a four year goodwill tour of the world. He can have no pens or pencils - only bannanas. That way he can't sign anything. This will deadlock the Congress for four years. They can pass all the laws that they want to. But nobody to sign them. What to do? What to do? The Congress will descend into chaos. It will lead to a four year long debate but no new laws. It will be a glorious political victory. See how history is made. Simple ideas can sometimes be great ideas!!!! ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Bed Time for Bonzo

woo hoo.

Let's take the Senate.


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

No, DKV Mohammad is evil incarnate!

Take a nap!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Without DKV, where would I have so much fun?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I would vote for an Iman before romney.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

sorry no vote for Mitt here …


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

So, you went to Muslim school with Obummer in Indonesia or what?

Romney 2012.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well let's see

you started out with a scruffy looking guy 
with a beard and mustache

and one picture of a dovetail

then went to a student of muslim scriptures
(no woodworking)

then to this oasama bin laden look alike
and with muslim words as your signature
*-"Fear Allah and treat all your children fairly." *

do you mean like let the kids carry all the bomb's
to do the hard stuff you are to good for

what's next

will you appear as an ayatollah
denouncing all life

if allah created the universe
why is it your mission to destroy it


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

Children play nice! OR NO PORRIDGE FOR U


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

There are issues that we the people need to debate. By debate, I mean DEBATE. With facts, history and truths. Not slamming people down by name calling and non factual truths.

We need an honest and real debate on what is the proper role of Government. I don't give a rats ass if Romney has money overseas. If he is trying to avoid taxes, I DONT BLAME HIM! I would do the same thing. Thats not what I want to focus on. THATS NOT THE PROBLEM, THAT IS THE SYMPTOM! What is the role of the Government as it is written in the Constitution. If the American People want socialism, then okay great, but do it legally and add an amendment to the Constitution. There is an Amendment process in our Country that allows us to shape the country into "nearly" whatever we the people wish it to be. But right now we don't do any of it. It is a free for all. No organization, no thought process, just "I want it and I want it now!"

Right now we are facing a healthcare law that is deemed Constitutional because of the taxing power given to congress. Now you want to have a debate? A true and Honest Debate then lets start here. No Name calling, no "poor children" comments or racist comments. We all no deep down that this ruling is idiotic. Why? Because now I get to tell liberals they will be taxed for not owning a gun, or reading the bible and turning in a book report in two weeks. Do you see how dumb this is getting? When I read the constitution I see a taxing power. Yes I agree, they have that power. But I also read the constitution as it is written and I see nowhere in the constitution where they are allowed to tax for ANYTHING OTHER THAN WHAT IS CLEARLY STATED IN ARTICLE 1 Section 8. No where does it state healthcare, schools, food stamps etc.. Now here is where people like to end the debate with name calling and telling people how they like dumb children or dirty water or your not a christian or whatever. Then when that don't work they like citing the general welfare clause without any real understanding of what it is.

Lets have an honest debate. Not on Orielly show where if you don't answer what HE wants then he shuts you up. I want a debate where you tell me yes the Government has the right to do that with evidence. Not a blanket statement saying the welfare clause allows them to do it. Because then I want you to explain to me why that clause was put into the constitution. What were the founders own words about that clause. I want to debate it until neither one of us can find any more evidence backing our claims. There is but one right answer. That is how we do it. It is designed to be a slow process so that we do not create what we have today.

I keep seeing people on here and elsewhere talking about how we need to not talk about politics because it gets people mad. GOOD! I SAY! Get mad. But make it productive or shut up. Posting silly images of people is not productive. But neither is saying we need to ban all political talk from forums.

What I am getting at is it should not matter if Romney avoids taxes. Both sides do it. Just ask John Kerry. I don't care if Obama is black. I don't care! I care about why our leaders exempt themselves from the healthcare law. I care why our leaders are allowed insider trading or making laws to make them rich. I once told a guy who told me Obama is not rich he is like us, he is honest. I then told him to look at his net worth now, and when he leaves office. People are idiots when they worry about overseas bank accounts. When we are told it is not the children of illegals fault that they came here and they should not be punished so we give them welfare, college and all other freebies we should be pissed! Liberals and Conservatives. Why? Well you tell me where the government gets its money from and then ask yourself why are you being punished? What did you have to do with anything? Why do your children get high college tuition and theirs gets free? The american person had NOTHING to do with it.

THE PROBLEM IS THAT WE DO NOT WANT TO DISCUSS THE PROPER ROLE OF GOVERNMENT. Only then can we get things on track. We can amend the constitution to from the government that we want. So long as you do not violate my god given, or for those of you who do not believe in god, your naturals rights. I fear, however, that the next American Idol will prevail over the next law that takes away more of your freedoms. Most of you who read this will say yeah I agree but will do nothing about it. You will vote based on the next Obama campaign add or the next Romney politically incorrect statement.

Rant over…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

What a Usleless Post! The Ding Dong puts out The Bait and all to many "Fish" jump at the chace to "Eat It".

This guy is Here for ONE Reason Only. To Create all The S**T he can.

My Response:


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Wish there was a way to get everybody to ignore this guy, but there will always be a couple of replies, and then replies to those replies… and he knows it. That's why this forum needs some active moderators, to keep people like him out of here. I've reported him, as I'm sure plenty of others have. I think this forum is on autopilot, the captain's asleep at the helm.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick and Tedw, why is it that everyone can say what they believe but I can not? What exactly did you report me for? Disagreeing with Rick, Tedw, Joe, sawkerf, etc? Doesn't work that way guys.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*"I want it and I want it now!"*
.
I would only add, "and I want it for free", which really means, "and I want YOU to pay for it".

This sums up the voice of the American majority. I'm not trying to start fights; I honestly BELIEVE that down to my core. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Moderators are ********************ing useless on this site.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Point well made, ShipWreck.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

This clown, DKV, strikes me as a *********************************** wannabe who doesn't know his phony head wrap from his elbow. He's a pathetic ljoke.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Any website that would let this clown pump out this kind of bilge water is ********************ed up! I'm gone. Screw this site.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Meadow muffin mouths are also useless.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

potty mouth drunks r u


----------



## DonnyD (Jun 12, 2012)

for some reason i pic. in my head um maybe that guy that plays on persons of interest um…. Jim Caviezel i dont know why. but really i bet he looked like every body else in that area at the time. this is interesting i thought that evrybody looked the same untill the fall of the tower of babel, what did every body else look like then i d k someday all Q will be answered sorry wrong spot


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Mitt Romney says President Obama's promises are like Kim Kardashian's wedding vows. President Obama shot back. He said Romney's positions last about half as long as a Kim Kardashian wedding. 
Conan O'Brien's Mitt Romney Joke:
Many voters feel that Mitt Romney is out of touch with real Americans after he tried to make a bet with Rick Perry for $10,000. When asked to comment, Mitt said, 'I'm sorry, but that's all I had in my pocket at the time. 
Jon Stewart's Mitt Romney Joke:
No! Not Captain Buzzkill! Not the guy who looks like everyone who ever fired your dad! He's gonna suck all the fun right out of this crazy thing. Just look at the online video announcing his run. It looks like it could double as an ad for erectile dysfunction pills. 'Mitt Romney: for when the moment's right.
David Letterman's Mitt Romney Joke:
I'm having trouble warming up to Mitt Romney. He looks like the guy in the restaurant that comes to your table to make sure everything's all right. 
Jimmy Kimmel's Mitt Romney Joke:
Mitt Romney was on the 'Today Show' and admitted he likes to read the 'Twilight' books and watch 'American Idol.' If elected, he would be the 1st Mormon and the 1st 13-year-old girl to be President.*


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

im goin g to flag this whole thing, i hope it all goes, i dont want this garbage on my wood working web site, yes its mine just as much as it is yours, and if you can post this garbage and say what you want, then im going to say something good, to override all of this, now there is foul language in the threads,,,who in the world wants to see pictures of terrorists, i should show up at any thread that talks politics and then start teaching my religious views, because right now im on the verge of leaving lumber jocks, yea people say dont look , dont read it, it doesn't happen that way for me..i happen to believe in what i associate my name too, must be pretty close to what i believe, im morals, and many pints, you see this is or was a wood working site, and now its a big mixture of it alll…....and im here for wood working, and knowing that there is this garbage all around…that doesnt cut it for me, so im flagging this, and if this whole thread is not taken away, then i will be gone from this site for ever,,,yiy may see….good…see ya later…good ridins..i really dont care what you say, but what is important to me, is if i can look in the mirror and be happy with who i am and where i associate…three years…and alsmot 85 projects and i made some good friends….....so now we will see what happens…........im writting to the powers at be and telling them my decision if things are not going to change…grizzman


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I'm boycotting this thread.

Well… except to say that I'm boycotting this thread. Other than that, I'm boycotting this thread.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

and shipwreck, you have a very foul mouth , when what is said and viewed here is suppose to be family oriented..this is just a bunch of dribble…why cant we talk about woodwork, talk about the other crap at a different site, dont ruin this god wood working site with all of this..its offensive to me, my children and toi many others…........


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

EDIT:

stupid post shows up after I reposted it, grrrrrr…..

izzman.. how the heck ya doin! For what it's worth, I think shipwrecks misguided intention is to get a moderator in here to see what's going on and, hopefully, put a stop to it. I reported this stuff several days ago, as well as some off topic poorly disguised bigotry threads, and I know of others who have reported the same, but nothing yet has been done about it.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Kids, kids please calm down. I have a question for shipwreck. Please explain the bilgewater I am pumping out comment. If it is nothing more than the fact that I am in disagreement with you then it's not bilgewater…it's just another viewpoint and I then have to ask the question why you can't except alternate viewpoints. If you do not have the capacity to listen to alternate views then you have to do what TedW just did. Boycott the thread.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Clint Searl, ***********************************? That's not very nice nor very christian of you. What is it exactly that you don't like about what I have to say? I've reviewed all the posts to this thread and the only vitriol is from those that are in disagreement to my opinion.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

TedW, I thought you were done posting. Anyway, what bigotry are you talking about?


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

This is why I stopped using this site to much crap and not enough woodworking it is a joke waste time.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

The bigotry is referring to another thread by somebody else. Ironically, I reported that person for trying to slander Muslims.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joseph Jossem, you stopped using this site for lack of woodworking but you are on the nonshop portion even after quiting?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Grissman, you're going to flag this post because you think my thread is garbage and you don't want it on your woodworking site? Did I read that right? I guess my advice is then do woodworking, read woodworking and stay out of the nonshop talk political discussions if they bother you so much. Or is it that my views and your views are in direct conflict and you cannot tolerate that condition? Doesn't work that way grissman…this is America.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

DKV,

Where were you born?

Where were you schooled?

How about a picture or two of you shop and tools?

Where are you parents from?

What do you think of Sharia law?

Why do you think the Government should have so much say in our lives?

In your opinion should American have the right to own guns?

What do you think about so many illegals entering this country?

Is it right to take money from the hard working middle class to pay for all the resources the illegals use?

Do you think the USA is bad?

What a sleeper Cell and do you know any?

Are you bald under that thing wrapped around you head?

Do you ever wrap that thing so tight it effects your thinking?

Is your avatar really you?

Have you ever been arrested?

Do you work for a living?

Do you like pork rib?

Have you ever had a "kick back" or otherwise been injured in the shop while woodworking?

What did you have for dinner last night?

Do you personally own any firearms?

Did you ever serve in the military and what country if yes?

Are you married and if yes, more than once?

Do you know how to fly an airplane?

Which hand do you use in the bathroom?

Do you think government should tell us what to eat?

What do you think of the food stamp program?

Do you think our president should go around the world kissing everybody asses?

Should we further cripple our military by cutting funding.

I have a 100 more questions for you but I'll see how you do on these and see if I'm wasting my time?

Looking forward to your answers.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Clint, Griss, Ted, Joseph, when you've been asked questions that you do not have the capability to respond to (other than using profanity and name calling) your lack of response is an indicator to all others of your precarious positions and ludicrous thought processes. So, you start your own threads, pat each other on the back and think that all is well with the world. I feel sorry for your types of "human beings".


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Ditch the creepy Islamic terrorist avatar and get rid of the Islamic terrorist signature and post some woodworking projects… and no, I don't care to discuss it calmly and rationally.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you tedw, I rest my case.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Point well taken KD. Thanks.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

President Obama and the Democratic Party raised $71 million in June-$35 million less than opponent Mitt Romney and the Republicans.In an e-mail to supporters, the Obama campaign said June was the best fundraising month of the campaign-but added, "we still got beat. Handily."Romney and the Republicans outraised Obama in May as well.Ann Marie Habershaw, the Obama campaign's chief operating officer, said in the e-mail that if Obama loses to Romney in November, "it will be because we didn't close the gap enough when we had the chance."Romney finance chairman Spencer Zwick said the GOP's fundraising advantage "is a statement from voters that they want a change of direction in Washington."Obama's campaign team had braced supporters last week for relatively bad news on the fundraising front.In an e-mail last week, Obama campaign manager Jim Messina told supporters that the Republican money gap "is getting wider, and if it continues at this pace, it could cost us the election."


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

This is beyond despicable.

Vote him out and anyone that supports him. ASAP.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just how much $$$ do you think that George Soros has in "off shore" accounts? How much Obama campaign $$$ do you think has been "laundered" through one of "Spooky Dude's" entities, the Tides Foundation? The Demoncrats like to paint themselves as "Snow White" when in reality they are mud crawling snakes in bed with some of the WORST on the planet.

So Mitt made himself some money. BIG EFFIN' DEAL! At least he had a REAL JOB other than a "community organizer" in the MOST corrupt political system in this country. The CHICAGO MACHINE!!!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The answer to our problems is a North American Union.


----------



## SchottFamily (Jul 30, 2011)

In 2011, Mitt Romney gave over $4,000,000 to charity, almost 19% of his income. Just for comparison purposes, Obama ONLY gave 1% and Joe Biden gave $300 or .0013%


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

We will have one hell of a choice in November, but we cannot have 4 more years of a guy that spends money that he does not have like drunken sailor! So we need to get the other party in there to stop the bleeding and get rid of Pelosi and Clinton before they drain what is left for them selves!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

One more thing: Obomba was not qualified to be president of the USA. He was not born in the USA and he has a phony birth certificate, phony draft card and phony SS number.The investigation by Joe Arpaio from Airzona uncovered this and it is being kept out of the news by the Liberals in the news business.

The one piece I saw when I looked at the evidence is that his selective service card had the date stamp of -80 on it and at that time all the cards issued in Hawaii had the full date 1980 stamped on with the stamp they were using. *The forger missed that*. I can't believe that imposter can fool so many people!!

I consider my self independent and It is sad that we don't have 56 or more candidates to choose like they did in Iraq. We have the highest office in the country being purchased by the guy that amasses the most money to influence the voters. All 56 or more should be given a set amount and just do your best with it, Then some GOOD SOLID people would have a chance instead of what we have now!!!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Pelosi, lol. I hadn't thought of that clown in a while & I uttered a little chuckle when you mentioned that freak. Pelosi, lol. They're all scumbag scoundrels on both sides; mine and yours. Off shore bank account? Doesn't even register on my radar. If we think that's newsworthy, we're all doomed. Well actually, we're all doomed anyway.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

FLAGGED , FLAGGED,FLAGGED,FLAGGED.FLAGGED,FLAGGED


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## bush (Feb 8, 2009)

Mitt did such a great job in Massachusetts that he did not even try to be reelected. With a 35% approval rating probably a good idea! Massachusetts went democratic ever since. Romney has zero chance of winning the state he is from. The people that know him best don't want him. Why should we?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^how are things going in Massachusetts, Stephen? Just asking.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Jim Jakosh*

Where do you get your information?


> ?


???

Corrections are in order

More corrections


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Jim Jakosh - Yegads, you'll believe any thing Cluster Fox tells you, including the false prophet Trump! It's going to be a sad day for all of us when the idiot you believe in wins. Cluster Fox - what a joke!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I know what this thread is doing!

*It is creating divisiveness among the real woodworkers on LJ!*

We just keep going around and around! *Clever this DKV!*










*Stare at the center and move your head in and out from the screen!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Good looking out, Massachusetts. Anyone else got a graph to challenge that debt plot? 
Are we going to get so some substance, or is this boring.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

In an election year? And you want substance??? Never has happened before. Even when Julius Ceaser was running for "Office", just a lot of hot air then, not much has changed. Everything Marcus Antonius said was also hot air, then he ran off to Egypt.

back then, you could pay with your life, if you lost an "election". I guess we are better now a days? Guy Fawkes tried to get into parliment one year, wound up beside himself….

Oh, them WERE the "Goode Olde Days".......


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol, Bandit. I smell what you're cooking


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Think today's election circus is bad, go back about to Lincoln's time, maybe a bit before that. Nowaday stuff is tame to the point of BORING!

Question: Which blows more hot air? A Hurricane in Florida, or a candidate trying to get to Congress?

There was a Cartoon figure modeled after a well-know Senator. Name both "Foul" creatures?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Romney's rich. We better do something about that.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Liars beget liars.
http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/dday.asp

In my best Darth Vader voice
Confirmation bias runs deep in this one…..........


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Yipes, Jeepturner. I'm on the evil team, but I think we've got to consider that D-day visit myth busted for good!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Not all politicians are rich when they go in but for some reason many of them are when they come out.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Helluva, if not when they come out, shortly thereafter. You can be the most hated President in history and still find a group who'll pay you handsomely for a speech.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

BEIJING (The Borowitz Report) - After a brutal week in which he was booed by the NAACP and grilled by the media, Republican presidential choice Mitt Romney got some support from an unlikely place today: Beijing.

Manufacturing workers from across China flooded downtown Beijing to show their gratitude for Mr. Romney's robust record of job creation in China while at the helm of the private equity firm Bain Capital.

While Mr. Romney's feats of outsourcing have taken a political toll at home, they have made him a national hero in China, according to workers like Qiu Huang, who attended the rally.

"I owe my job to Mitt Romney, and so do many of my friends and family members," he said. "His record as a job creator, in China at least, is second to none."

Mr. Qiu said that if Mr. Romney ran for President of China, "he'd win in a landslide - he wouldn't even need those billionaire brothers to buy ads for him."

But the Chinese worker was surprised to learn that Mr. Romney had spent the better part of the week denying that he still worked at Bain during the company's frenzy of outsourcing jobs to China.

"Why would you deny doing a great thing like that?" he asked. "That would be like denying you gave people healthcare."


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Dan,

*Not that I doubt your veracity but if this is true it is hilarious!*

*"Mittens"* will deny, deny, and did I say deny?


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks! I enjoyed that one even though it is true. Closer than many would thing.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ Bertha* , hope you are doing well after surgery . Thanks for the link to the off topic forum . Man , and *I *thought people on *LJ* were obsessive about some things , funny stuff . : )

*Fairfax Underground Ruining Lives Since 2005 : northman*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, Moment! I was lol'g hard at that link.
.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Centrally planned economies have never worked efficiently in history
and that's backward thinking. Oops.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Is this news ! As far as I can see it has always been American campaign policy to find fault and as many ,and as serious a flaw or flaws as you can in your oponent is this not normally so.Alistair


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

well cry baby dan has BLOCKED ME FOR VOICING MY OPINION .He must be a Obamer supporter.They all get upset when you disagree with there bull s--.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey John B. your off topic opinion wasn't wanted. I also didn't like the TONE.
..
So I blocked ya ! You will never poop on my project, blog or forum ever again

BLOCKED YA numb-nuts … Whaaaa Whaaa WHAAA


----------



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm new on this forum and just ran across this stupid thread so I figured I would post up my opinion….

Obama Lies. Flat out, all the time. I can't stand the leftist socialist pukes that support him.

God Bless Capitalism!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is DAN and DKV the same person? Hmmm, starting to sound like it.

If it walks like a DKV, talks like a DKV, then it must be a DAN?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

"God Bless Capitalism"

+ 100 for Gooseforsupper. And it has a nice ring to it. Welcome to LumberJocks.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I do not like the rough language from *gooseman* ... bit imature


----------



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm blocked? What's that?


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey cry baby dan BLOCKED you too!!!!! back at ya,I could care less what you think .at the rate you are going you'll have every one blocked.and if every one blocks your dumb butt we'll be better off with out you. Hey gooseforsupper,don't take it personal,this jerk blocks any one that doesn't agree with his politics.I'm with you 100%.NOBAMA 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh, I get it. Any time I call it like I see it and insult the leftest view of the world, they attack me personally (like calling me numb-nuts which is against the forum rules as a personal attack) rather than face the music. Obama does lie, so blocking me does not change that fact. I guess I will flag ol Dan to the forum moderators which is the correct thing to do….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry but I don't like name callers.

Read your own posts.

hey and I'm not a Obama fan … just don't like the slurs and stuff.


----------



## widget65 (Jan 18, 2012)

Slimeball "*DAN*" doesn't like name callers, but called gooseman "*numbnuts*" He is the perfect example of a libatard two-faced imbecile.
I think he's Mikey in disguise.
What an A-Hole


----------



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok, the only word I used that would be considered offensive is "pukes" and that was not directed personally at anyone. I would however like to take back the word "pukes" and add the words "communist, marxist, and the peace and justice crowd" to my original post just to clarify things a bit…..

So, "I can't stand the leftist socialist communist marxist and the peace and justice crowd that supports him".
No personal insult intended….

God Bless Capitalism


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

Widget65 agree100%


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Dodd-Frank and Obamacare come to mind as constraints on Capitalism. It is not 
wise to impose restrictions on the private sector.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mikey, or DVK, or DANNY_BOY? Is there a difference? One has a beard, one ties it into a chin type of ponytail, but Danny-BOY has released his photo ID yet, wonder why???

Yep, I voted for Reagan,twice. Voted for Nixon as well. RMN saved my rear-end, by shipping me home early (Feb. 72) before I could get my FOURTH Purple heart.

Hated Carter, Clinton was the best thing to happen to them "Democrats", and is still hanging around (WHY???) The Bush #1, and #2? Eh, a Reagan they weren't. FYI: I was born just after Ike took over in Foggy Bottom, D.C. Seen a couple Democrats start wars, then blame it all on the Republicans. Ike didn't start Nam, and didn't really want us there. JFK started things rolling, LBJ kicked things into high gear, Dick Nixon stopped the war. maybe not the right way, but it ended.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a note to DAN ( the BLOCKER) guy. Slip over to Monroe, Oh. There is a Worthington Steel plant there. 90% of the foundations were MY WORK at this site, spent over eight months in the hellhole. Ever see a "pole barn" the size of an Aircraft Carrier's flight deck? There is one at this plant: 1185' long, with 150' of clear span with an overhead crane on rails. It has a rail siding running through it, with a roadway at the north end. Caissons under each column, with a tie beam running across to the other side's column. gravel floor. They unload hot rolls of steel, and allow them to cool on the gravel floor. Over five semitrailer loads of rebar that I had to tie up. Winter,spring, and summer job.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^If that ain't manly, I don't know what is.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

what a bunch of whiners


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

bandit571 - so you voted for an impeached quitter of a crook, a president who lead a back door amnesty for illegals in our country, and Raised taxes on all American People, another president whose famous line was "Read my lips No New Taxes" and raised them anyway. Another President who ushered in a prescription Drug plan and didn't even pay for it, and started two wars and didn't pay for those either, but you didn't vote the Only president who successfully brokered a peace agreement between Israel and Egypt and has been the only president to ever do so, and didn't vote for a president who handed over a surplus which we haven't seen in decades only to be wasted by another president who squandered it all? am I reading that right?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

AKsteve,

You are asking some one to incriminate themselves! bandit571 should pleade the 5th!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I voted for two people, and that was all. Watergate was just politics as usual, until two reporters made a stink about it. Nothing was done that hadn't been done by others, LONG before even Woodward was born. a Party believes so strongly that the only way they can be beat, is the other Party was more of a crook than they were, ACORN ring any bells????

Voted for Reagan because he had a set, unlike the guy he was running against. So, whatever YOU are reading, I do hope you have a good time doing so. Politics are just the same now as two hundred years ago. You should have heard what "Little Mac" said about Lincoln in the 64 election, 1864 that is. LOL


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

one more for mit


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

bandit571 - So what your saying is you haven't even voted since Ronald Reagan?? why are you then even commenting on the political process at all when you don't even particiipate? They have a name for that its' called ArmChair Warrior. You are the problem to the whole political process, you complain but you don't even actively participate. Unreal man. I am sorry for calling you out like that but If your going to bitch you need to back it up.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Successful Business man vs. a community organizer. Vote for Mitt and let's get 
our economy moving.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't voted since Reagan for the simple fact is I haven't found one crook that stood out from the rest of that Mob. Arm Chair warrior, is it now Boy-oh? One silver and two bronze stars, plus those three purple Hearts makes me ANY BLOODY THING I WANT TO BE, BTDT. I will bloody well "Bitch' about anything, or anyone, anytime i bloody well choose.

Now if someday, one of those Crooks should just happen to stand out from the crowd…...well, I MIGHT get back to voting in NATIONAL ELECTIONS. I do vote locally, IF that is any of your business. Now then, just who is "un-real" around here? Or, do you need a Dan Rather to help you decide whom to vote for?

ps: as you can tell, I have NEVER backed down from any fight, or anyone who wants a fight. Want a Fight, then all I can say is…"At your service, Sir!" Old irish, we do love a "Barney" now and then….


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah your right you can puff your chest out and be cock of the walk, but you still don't participate in the process and until you do your opinion is not worth 2 cents, anyone can bellow and bloviate. put up or shut up, go vote or shut up!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And just how would you know the difference, anyway. Whether or not i vote, or for whom, well that IS my business now, ain't Boy-oh. Everyone has an opinion, just like everyone has…....

So, we have a "Barney" a-going on here? Great! love them! Don't serve a thing, but it is fun, ain't it? It took you THAT long to come up with just those 2+ lines of words? Did you strain anything, maybe a brain cell? I don't see much difference between you and a Hurricane, both blow a lot of hot air.

( YOU called me out, now we will PLAY!)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Steve, you're an idiot.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

First off you made it the business of Lumberjocks.com when you started replying in this post. And secondly I don't know what your referring to as a blarney, Up here in Alaska if we met up it would be an a$$ kicking and it would be your a$$ that would be kicked. I have had my say and I called your fake a$$ out and I have no need to reply anymore. Good Day.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

What? You going just take your ball and go home? Blarney ( get your words right, Moose-molester) means Bullsh$t, a Barney means a little scrap of a fight, about like when the beer bottles ( empty, of course) go flying in a pub.

A Butt-kicking? really? Well, don't be bashful about, come on down and give the old college try. Of course, you'd mess up, and bring a fist to a gunfight. We like our 12ga. Shotguns around here.

yep, we be a-playing.. As for making things of my business anyone on heres problem, so what. Really don't care. The old saying goes like this: "Don't mean nothing, not a thing" and THAT means you, Boy-oh. So, take your little rubber ball and go crying to momma all the way home. See ya…...


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL LOL LOL LOL ( Shave that face, maggot) LOL LOL!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/us-bridges-roads-built-chinese-firms-14594513?tab=9482930?ion=


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm glad our kids aren't watching this thread. But if they were I'm sure they would be proud of us.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*Up here in Alaska if we met up it would be an a$$ kicking and it would be your a$$ that would be kicked.*
.
Yeah, I'm sure they'd be real proud.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

..
..
..

It's a JOKE ! Ha Ha !
..
.

.

.
.
.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39922 my new home page


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Why don't ya just go away? Neither party will help me buy a new saw blade. Get a life, or a young bride/goat, live in some forsaken part of the globe, and, best of all, live out your anti-American life in Mecca. This posting has gone WAY TOO FAR!!!!!!
Wanna argue? Come on down to the deep South. I'll show ya some woodworkin'. All the other drivel is just that…...CAT FOOD!
Dang! That made me feel better.
(Note to self: Where are the moderators when this crap shows up? Lumberjocks or Politicalcrotch? Makes me wonder.)
I don't know how much more of this stuff will go on, but I've been blocked by Poopycat, and still don't know why. Maybe my aversion to cats. Oh well.
Feel WAY better.
Bill as blocked by the Poopykitty
Bill


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Orders from the Duke.


----------



## gooseforsupper (Jul 18, 2012)

From my front yard….


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Bertha

I live on Hiland Rd

PM me and I give you my Address


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's a beautiful front yard my friend.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

AlaskaGuy,
Give it a rest.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jim C

Tell me what was so offensive about my post that I now have to take threats from people on this site? It was a blanket statement and not direct and anyone individual.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

AlaskaGuy
My apologies. I was addressing someone else, and mixed up your avatar.
Peace brother.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just where DID Tough Guy AKSteve run off to, anyway??? Might have had a date with Sarah Palin, maybe, and had to run away?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Post deleted. I'm not getting drawn into this e-toughguy stuff. Had me for a moment there, lol. 
.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

And an awesome response it is Bertha. can't believe the crapfest that is this post


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Trailer for a new HBO series - - but has a sobering ring to where we really are at….. is OBAMA getting this turned around or making it worse??


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Wow, that was a lot to absorb.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Let's just face the facts…Romney is a dud


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I wish A mod was here… Troll hunter would be suspended.. Guys, why not we chat only about woodworking?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DrDirt, that was a great video although not a pleasant one. We were once the greatest country but now we are the most indebted nation on earth. We owe so much that we cannot pay it back. We will simply default on our debt. Either we will default by simply refusing to pay it or we will default by 'printing money' and devaluing the dollar. By doing so we will pay our debt with dollars that are worth a fraction of what they once were because their value will have been inflated away. The dollar will no longer be the reserve currency and then we will know what poverty is all about. This will all surely come about unless we get a handle on our debt.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Some night, a rider will go by the White house, and scream out:

KNIFASIGNIKEHT

Be ready, you have been warned….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

The "MIRACLE" known as Barack Obama …

http://www.pjtv.com/?cmd=mpg&mpid=56&load=7202


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

!http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/Romney-Job-Creation.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

The "MIRACLE" Obama …

http://www.pjtv.com/?cmd=mpg&mpid=56&load=7202


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

all those anti republican posts by rick are a fraud by you guessed it Dan what a lonely boy he is


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Fuzzy thanks for clearing it up for me i have been saying this same thing for months and months now and finally someone else said it better where is the free press they died and became liberal think tankers the only real news on TV if fox and the only other real news comes from the internet PJTV and others not afraid to tell the truth


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

The Mess and how Obama inherited it - read it slowly and let it sink…

This tells the whole story, why Bush was so bad at the end of his term.

Don't just skim over this, it's not long, but read it slowly and let it sink in. If in doubt, check it out!

The day the democrats took over was not January 22nd 2009, it was actually January 3rd 2007, the day democrats took over the House of Representatives and the Senate, at the very start of the 110th Congress.

The Democrat Party controlled a majority in both chambers for the first time since the end of the 103rd Congress in 1995.

For those who are listening to the liberals propagating the fallacy that everything is "Bush's Fault", think about this:

January 3rd, 2007 was the day the Democrats took over the Senate and the Congress. At the time:

The DOW Jones closed at 12,621.77

The GDP for the previous quarter was 3.5%

The Unemployment rate was 4.6%

George Bush's Economic policies SET A RECORD of 52 STRAIGHT MONTHS of JOB GROWTH

Remember the day…

January 3rd, 2007 was the day that Barney Frank took over the House Financial Services Committee and Chris Dodd took over the Senate Banking Committee.

The economic meltdown that happened 15 months later was in what part of the economy?

BANKING AND FINANCIAL SERVICES!

Unemployment… to this CRISIS by (among MANY other things) dumping 5-6 TRILLION Dollars of toxic loans on the economy from YOUR Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac FIASCOES!

Bush asked Congress 17 TIMES to stop Fannie & Freddie - starting in 2001 because it was financially risky for the US economy.

And who took the THIRD highest pay-off from Fannie Mae AND Freddie Mac? OBAMA

And who fought against reform of Fannie and Freddie?

OBAMA and the Democrat Congress

So when someone tries to blame Bush..

REMEMBER JANUARY 3rd, 2007…. THE DAY THE DEMOCRATS TOOK OVER!"

Budgets do not come from the White House. They come from Congress and the party that controlled Congress since January 2007 is the Democrat Party.

Furthermore, the Democrats controlled the budget process for 2008 & 2009 as well as 2010 &2011.

In that first year, they had to contend with George Bush, which caused them to compromise on spending, when Bush somewhat belatedly got tough on spending increases.

For 2009 though, Nancy Pelosi & Harry Reid bypassed George Bush entirely, passing continuing resolutions to keep government running until Barack Obama could take office. At that time, they passed a massive omnibus spending bill to complete the 2009 budgets.

And where was Barack Obama during this time? He was a member of that very Congress that passed all of these massive spending bills, and he signed the omnibus bill as President to complete 2009.

If the Democrats inherited any deficit, it was the 2007 deficit, the last of the Republican budgets. That deficit was the lowest in five years, and the fourth straight decline in deficit spending. After that, Democrats in Congress took control of spending, and that includes Barack Obama, who voted for the budgets.

If Obama inherited anything, he inherited it from himself. In a nutshell, what Obama is saying is I inherited a deficit that I voted for and then I voted to expand that deficit four-fold since January 20th


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

and that's the way it was Jan 3 2007 and the truth shall set you free!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

This is so strange that it boggles the mind.
I know, says the powers that be, make him the leader of the free world and hide his background.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

thedude50: If you came out of the republican closet and became a Democrat you would be a much happier person.


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

It can get worse and probably will.
This is election year!

~Shalom~

~Never Under Estimate the Stupidity of the General Public~


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Too bad a vote for MittWit is a vote against middle class recovery and a vote for more Wall Street corruption like this


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*jim c* you need to let people know how long they had control of the congress and who had control of it for other then the two years you are talking about . your just full of it


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

eddie,
hold your fingers out and count with your other hand….. Can you add more than 2?

Let's see…......according to your Bio, You were a union rep for GM for over 30 years? Wow, see what those union dues bought to the White House. How are your union brothers doing lately?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

you didnt tell me who had control of the congress for those years your talking about 
are or you say they did all this in those two years


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

they are doing well, and its not because of republican agendas, and republican adminastrations


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

as far as unions bring any one to the white house the ones they supported were a lot better that the one that they apposed


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

then you may think the Bushes were a great thing too. lets see social security , apposed by republicans. medi care apposed by the same ,and many others maybe you dont know that the mim ,wage was not raised for 12 years with there polices , you need to go look at their voteing records .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

and taxes ,i guess you think we are all taxed the same too,give me a break,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

and you dont know much on the union are you would know that in this and all other elections union dues arent allow to be used it was money donated by union members ,it use to be that way but now its not thanks to the supream court ,now corparations are consider people and they can give all the money they want and they got a lot of it ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

so hold out your hands and both feet and count the toes and fingers and try to guess whos going to be buying the politics now .and if you dont think they are involved corparations you must not have any thing to count with


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

so far what ive read you dont check what your posting but than some belive every thing they read ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

you need to plow a little deeper to get to the truth ,by the way im not a democrat and sure aint a republican ,i vote for who i thinks the best for the job iTs Obama ,so you go ahead with Romeny its a free country and if someone tells you you cant vote for him ill be right beside you and well fight them together ,just keep your lies to your self and then you may not be lieing just dont know any better


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Hate to break this to you eddie but GM is expected to hit the skids and be asking for bailouts again! Specifically GM financial… just like the fine folks on Wall Street.
I heard it on the radio this morning coming to work… but it is out in Investors Business Dailey as well (July 27)

http://news.investors.com/article/620090/201207271807/gm-risky-subprime-auto-loans-fuel-sales.htm

GM Financial auto loans to customers with FICO scores below 660 rose from 87% of total loans in Q4 2010 to 93% in Q1 2012.

The worse the FICO score, the bigger the increase. From Q4 2010 to Q1 2012, GM Financial loans to customers with the worst FICO scores - below 540 - shot up 79% to more than $2.3 billion. The second worst category, 540-599, rose 28% from about $3.4 billion to $4.3 billion.

GM is doing well on their COOKED BOOKS right now floating crap loans to folks that cannot afford to repay them…. soud a bit like the housing bubble?:?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Hello November

1 20 2013 start packing Mr. Obama


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Dr Dirt … this is quote from the link you posted
...
Subprime lending in cars is not as risky as in housing. Car loans are cheaper, so customers have an easier time making payments. When they do go into default, the cars can be repossessed and sold to recover some of the loss.
...
it also states "GM Financial provides just over 8% of GM's financing"

...
I read from that: no GM bailouts on the horizon


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

TheDude50 "the only real news on TV if(spelling might be *is*) fox" 
Wow, but when The GOP on TV(Fox) is your news source, you might be suffering from a large dose of confirmation bias.
Of course if you meant something else, then my apologies to you. 
Was kind of hard to understand without periods.


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

If we all want to be responsible informed voters we need to look at all the angles and most people don't know this but there is a very good third person on the ballot in all 50 states Gary Johnson

Go google him and see what he stands for, I believe our 2 party system has completely messed up our country and we really need new blood in there.

Figure out if you want to vote for the issues or a party and if the answer is issues I fully believe you will find Gary Johnson is your guy..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

THIS GUY IS GOOD /// ... agree w/ almost everything except repeal of Affordable Care Act.
Gary Johnson on Abortion
Click here for 5 full quotes on Abortion OR other candidates on Abortion OR background on Abortion.

Don't require insurers to provide birth control. (May 2012)
No federal funding for stem cell research. (Jan 2012)
Women's right to choose until fetal viability. (Jun 2011)
Right to choose up until viability of the fetus. (May 2011)
Leave the decision up to the woman. (Jan 2001)

Gary Johnson on Budget & Economy
Click here for 12 full quotes on Budget & Economy OR other candidates on Budget & Economy OR background on Budget & Economy.

No bank bailout; no farm subsidies; no stimulus. (May 2012)
Cut federal budget by 43% to bring it into balance. (Feb 2012)
Trillion-dollar stimulus failed; so will another $450B? (Sep 2011)
We could have avoided default without raising debt ceiling. (Aug 2011)
Ending the fed OK, but that's only part of the solution. (Aug 2011)
Stop incurring more debt; balanced budget by 2013. (Jul 2011)
Our debt is greatest threat to our national security. (Jul 2011)
Opposed TARP, stimulus & Fannie Mae bailout. (Jul 2011)
End the Fed; they've devalued the dollar by printing money. (May 2011)
On verge of financial collapse unless we balance budget. (May 2011)
Balance budget by cutting entitlements AND Defense. (Apr 2011)
Uphold commitments to states before other spending. (Sep 2001)

Gary Johnson on Civil Rights
Click here for 4 full quotes on Civil Rights OR other candidates on Civil Rights OR background on Civil Rights.

Supports separation of religion and state. (Aug 2011)
Prostitution is safer when legal and regulated. (Jun 2011)
I support gay unions; government out of marriage business. (Apr 2011)
Support principles embodied in the Equal Rights Amendment. (Feb 2001)

Gary Johnson on Corporations
Click here for 4 full quotes on Corporations OR other candidates on Corporations OR background on Corporations.

Visited Occupy Wall Street; we need radical surgery. (Feb 2012)
Started a one-man handyman business; grew it to 1,000 people. (Sep 2011)
Eliminate corporate income tax as real way to create jobs. (Jun 2011)
Lower the tax burden; eliminate corporate tax. (May 2011)

Gary Johnson on Crime
Click here for 6 full quotes on Crime OR other candidates on Crime OR background on Crime.

1994: Proponent of death penalty, but willing to debate it. (Jan 2012)
Death penalty as a public policy is flawed. (Jan 2012)
Don't risk putting innocent to death. (Aug 2011)
Half of crime is drug-related; legalizing drugs cuts crime. (Jan 2001)
Supports flexible federal block grants for crime programs. (Sep 2001)
Zero tolerance for violence against government employees. (Aug 2001)

Gary Johnson on Drugs
Click here for 11 full quotes on Drugs OR other candidates on Drugs OR background on Drugs.

75% of border violence with Mexico is due to drugs. (Jun 2011)
Marijuana is safer than alcohol. (Jun 2011)
Legalize marijuana instead of 1.8 million arrests and $70B. (May 2011)
Harm-reduction: health issue rather than criminal issue. (May 2011)
Drug policy today parallels Prohibition in the 1920's. (May 2011)
War on Drugs is a miserable failure; $6M for treatment. (Apr 2001)
Drug use is up despite $30B spending on War on Drugs. (Jan 2001)
Prescriptions for heroin & methadone at local pharmacy. (Jan 2001)
Allow medical marijuana and needle exchanges. (Jan 2001)
More federal funding for all aspects of Drug War. (Aug 2000)
States should make drug policy, not feds. (Aug 2001)

Gary Johnson on Education
Click here for 8 full quotes on Education OR other candidates on Education OR background on Education.

I support evolution; but no federal involvement. (May 2012)
No student loans; they cause higher tuition. (Nov 2011)
Education Dept. takes 16 cents for every 11 cents it gives. (Sep 2011)
Abolish Departments of Education and HUD. (Aug 2011)
Give every student in New Mexico vouchers worth $3,500. (Jul 2011)
Put educational funds in the hands of the people who use it. (May 2011)
End the Department of Education. (May 2011)
No student loans; they cause higher tuition. (Feb 2011)

Gary Johnson on Energy & Oil
Click here for 8 full quotes on Energy & Oil OR other candidates on Energy & Oil OR background on Energy & Oil.

Alternative energy good; ethanol subsidies bad. (Nov 2011)
Supports nuclear power. (Aug 2011)
Current policy prevents common-sense energy development. (Jul 2011)
No cap-and-trade; no taxing carbon emissions. (Jul 2011)
I accept global warming but not cap-and-trade. (Jun 2011)
Voluntary partnerships reduce greenhouse gases economically. (Aug 2000)
Kyoto Treaty must include reductions by all countries. (Aug 2000)
Federal tax incentives for energy, with state decisions. (Aug 2001)

Gary Johnson on Environment
Click here for 7 full quotes on Environment OR other candidates on Environment OR background on Environment.

No compromise on clean air, but no cap-and-trade. (Oct 2011)
More state autonomy on brownfields & Superfund cleanups. (Aug 2001)
Support State Revolving Loan Fund for flexible Clean Water. (Aug 2001)
Focus on prevention and states for Endangered Species. (Aug 2001)
Collaborative, incentive driven, locally-based solutions. (Aug 2001)
Apply "Good Samaritan" rules to abandoned mine cleanup. (Aug 2001)
State primacy over water quantity & quality issues. (Aug 2001)

Gary Johnson on Families & Children
Click here for 3 full quotes on Families & Children OR other candidates on Families & Children OR background on Families & Children.

Refused 'Marriage Vow' pledge; it condemns gays & singles. (Nov 2011)
Encourage fathers' participation in child-raising. (Sep 2001)
Federal funds & state involvement in fatherhood initiatives. (Aug 2001)

Gary Johnson on Foreign Policy
Click here for 4 full quotes on Foreign Policy OR other candidates on Foreign Policy OR background on Foreign Policy.

We can no longer afford to shell out billions in foreign aid. (Feb 2012)
No foreign aid spending unless it protects U.S. interests. (Nov 2011)
Flights to Cuba ok; trade promotes friendship. (Sep 2011)
Act in US self-interest, but wary of unintended consequences. (Aug 2011)

Gary Johnson on Free Trade
Click here for 3 full quotes on Free Trade OR other candidates on Free Trade OR background on Free Trade.

No tariffs, no restrictions; but no corporatism. (Jul 2011)
Eliminate needless barriers to free trade. (May 2011)
NAFTA benefits New Mexico; jobs lost are those we don't want. (Jan 2001)

Gary Johnson on Government Reform
Click here for 11 full quotes on Government Reform OR other candidates on Government Reform OR background on Government Reform.

OpEd: managed to improve the state while slashing the budget. (Nov 2011)
Vetoed more bills than all other governors combined. (Sep 2011)
As governor, vetoed 750 bills. (Jul 2011)
Government creates jobs by reducing its role, not expanding. (Jul 2011)
"Governor No": 742 total vetoes of bills over two terms. (Jul 2011)
1996 tort reform: limit punitive damage awards. (Jul 2011)
Unlimited campaign contributions by corporations. (Jul 2011)
Cost benefit analysis on all government spending. (May 2011)
Full disclosure, but no limits on campaign donations. (Jan 2001)
Term limits let politicians focus on issues, not re-election. (Jan 2001)
Reforms must respect state's rights to select electors. (Aug 2001)

Gary Johnson on Gun Control
Click here for the full quote on Gun Control OR other candidates on Gun Control OR background on Gun Control.

Laws regarding guns are ineffective. (May 2011)

Gary Johnson on Health Care
Click here for 9 full quotes on Health Care OR other candidates on Health Care OR background on Health Care.

Block grant Medicare; carte blanche to the states. (Aug 2011)
ObamaCare is unconstitutional; so is Bush's Medicare Rx plan. (Aug 2011)
Salud!: managed care for Medicaid recipients. (Jul 2011)
1999: vetoed 12-cent-a-pack cigarette tax hike. (Jul 2011)
Cut Medicare/Medicaid by 43%, as part of $1.675 trillion cut. (May 2011)
Repeal ObamaCare & failed Medicare prescription drug benefit. (May 2011)
No federal pre-emption of employee health plan regulation. (Oct 2001)
More federal funding for rural health services. (Aug 2001)
Protect state tobacco settlement funds from federal seizure. (Apr 1999)

Gary Johnson on Homeland Security
Click here for 10 full quotes on Homeland Security OR other candidates on Homeland Security OR background on Homeland Security.

Let the PATRIOT Act expire; respect habeas corpus. (Jan 2012)
Due process at Guantanamo; no torture of terrorist suspects. (Jan 2012)
Allies want more US military spending, but cut by 43%. (Nov 2011)
43% reduction in military spending; cut foreign aid too. (Sep 2011)
No physical or psychological torture of terrorist suspects. (Aug 2011)
Abolish the TSA; let Patriot Act expire. (Aug 2011)
No waterboarding under any circumstances. (May 2011)
Deal with terrorism as a joint federal-state responsibility. (Feb 2001)
Include states in anti-terrorism planning. (Sep 2001)
Study terrorist threats against nuclear waste repositories. (Aug 2001)

Gary Johnson on Immigration
Click here for 8 full quotes on Immigration OR other candidates on Immigration OR background on Immigration.

2 year grace period for illegals to get work visas. (Nov 2011)
1 strike & you're out for legal immigrants who violate terms. (Nov 2011)
Let some, but not all, illegal immigrants stay in US. (Nov 2011)
We educate the world's best & brightest; why send them back? (Jun 2011)
Open the border; flood of Mexicans would become taxpayers. (Jan 2001)
Mexican immigrants are pursuing same dreams we all have. (Jan 2001)
Share costs of legal immigration between states & federal. (Feb 2001)
Federal government should deal with criminal repatriation. (Feb 2001)

Gary Johnson on Jobs
Click here for 5 full quotes on Jobs OR other candidates on Jobs OR background on Jobs.

Governments don't create jobs-businesses do. (Feb 2012)
Oppose NLRB recent actions against Boeing in SC. (Jul 2011)
1999: Vetoed raising minimum wage from $4.25/hour to $5.65. (Jul 2011)
Long unemployment benefits postpones dealing with problem. (May 2011)
Create block grants for Agricultural Stewardship. (Aug 2001)

Paperback: Ron Paul
vs. Newt Gingrich
On The Issues
Gary Johnson on Principles & Values
Click here for 9 full quotes on Principles & Values OR other candidates on Principles & Values OR background on Principles & Values.

Let people drive 75 mph & buy beer on Sundays. (Nov 2011)
Favorite philosopher: Milton Friedman. (Aug 2011)
Tea Party insures that Republicans are part of the solution. (Jul 2011)
Calls himself classical liberal; others prefer libertarian. (Jun 2011)
Majority of America is fiscal conservative & social liberal. (Jun 2011)
Religious affiliation: Lutheran. (Nov 2000)
Member, National Governors Association/Economic Development. (Jan 2001)
Member of Republican Governors Association. (Aug 2001)
Member of the Western Governors' Association. (Aug 2001)

Gary Johnson on Social Security
Click here for 6 full quotes on Social Security OR other candidates on Social Security OR background on Social Security.

Replace the payroll tax with FairTax. (Feb 2012)
Raise the retirement age; plus means testing. (Aug 2011)
Reform all entitlements, including Social Security. (Jul 2011)
Open to personal accounts for Social Security. (Jul 2011)
Change escalator from wage-based to inflation-based. (May 2011)
Maintain long-term solvency of Social Security and Medicare. (Aug 2001)

Gary Johnson on Tax Reform
Click here for 8 full quotes on Tax Reform OR other candidates on Tax Reform OR background on Tax Reform.

23% national sales tax while eliminating the IRS. (May 2012)
Get rid of income tax and capital-gains tax. (Feb 2012)
FairTax on all new goods & services, with prebates for poor. (Feb 2012)
FairTax would absolutely reboot the American economy. (Sep 2011)
Replace tax system with a FairTax. (Sep 2011)
Replace job-killing tax code with FairTax. (Sep 2011)
Reduce state personal income tax from 8.5% to 8%. (Jul 2011)
No national sales tax or VAT. (Feb 2000)

Gary Johnson on Technology
Click here for 4 full quotes on Technology OR other candidates on Technology OR background on Technology.

Highway 44: Private alternatives to infrastructure spending. (Jul 2011)
Opposes Net Neutrality; no government regulation of Internet. (Jul 2011)
NM building twice as many 4-lane highways with no tax raise. (Jan 2001)
Level playing field for Main Street vs. Internet sales tax. (Aug 2001)


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

In my Honest Openion the only difference between Democrats and Replacains is the Far Left and the Far Right.

It really seens the middle of both parties are just talking/acting the same and could switch parties at any monent which they do. Maybe that is really why some individuals are just Fedup with the 2 party system and want to vote for someone else knowing that is how they might make a real difference.
Arlin


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

the only fair news is fOX , THE TRUTH IS THE REST IS JUST A BUNCH OF LIBERALS. YOU PROBABLY WATCH THE COMMUNIST NEWS NETWORK cnn OR msnbc FULL OF LIARS. THE THREE NETWORKS OF BROADCAST TV ARE SOLD OUT TO THE LIBERAL THINK TANK. they even tried to lie about early return to discourage republican voters. Romney will win hands down.

Dan I cant believe they let you come back here after your horrible behavior. imho YOU SHOULD BE BANED FOR LIFE .


----------



## scharx (Jul 31, 2012)

the US has 6.5 trillion dollars dept?


> ?


???!!!!!!!
OMG


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

NEW YORK (CNNMoney)-Mitt Romney's tax plan would provide large tax cuts to the very wealthy, while increasing the tax burden on the lower and middle classes, according to a study released Wednesday.The report-produced by researchers at the Urban-Brookings Tax Policy Center-illustrates just how difficult it would be to recoup government revenue lost under Romney's plan.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

History proves centrally planned economies have never worked, and with the Feds taking over 1/6 of the
economy with this Healthcare nonsense it stands to reason that a rude awakening is on the horizon.

On a side note, the Post Office is broke, again. I know, says the powers that be, let's take over 
health care now that we screwed up the housing industry.


----------



## ctregan (May 1, 2012)

Why is there so much political bullying on LJ? There must be a better place for this kind of talk, than a wood working forum.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Dan - Yes cars can be reposessed and then are sold at auction for a fraction of their value….. Sound's a lot like forclosed homes are taken by the bank and sold to recoup a portion of thier value as well.

What I found alarming was that 93% of the Loans for GM financial were sub-prime. I understand that you arrange loans/ interest rates etc, based on FICO scoring. But how can one not be alarmed to find that such a HUGE percentage of their Books are "bad ink"???

In other news - for GM to piss away money - - their answer is to put their logo on british soccer jerseys: They have whacked their marketing guy - - but will honor the 600 million dollar deal!
--------------

Hoping to simultaneously lift its sagging global market share and boost brand awareness, General Motors (GM: 19.51, -0.15, -0.76%) made a huge splash this week by inking a jersey sponsorship pact with England's Manchester United that is worth as much as an eye-popping $600 million.

The mega marketing deal, which is far more lucrative than Manchester's current sponsorship with insurance broker Aon (AON: 49.15, -0.38, -0.77%), allows GM to emblazon the Chevrolet logo on the front of the soccer club's iconic red jerseys.
-------


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Did you notice who Obama Threatened?

It's incredible that 42% of Americans think that this unqualified, incompetent, dishonorable, ego-driven fraud is doing a good job. Take a moment. Admit it to yourself. You know who his supporters are. 
From now thru November 2012 this should be required weekly or at least monthly reading BY ALL WHO VOTE!!!

Did you notice who Obama threatened when he wasn't getting his way on raising the debt ceiling? He threatened to not pay:

- Social Security Retirees, Military Retirees, Social Security Disability and Federal Retirees.-

- Now … let this sink in really good -

- He did not threaten to stop payments to illegal aliens

- He did not threatened to take frivolous benefits such as Internet access away from violent inmates

- He did not offer to fire some of the thousands of unnecessary federal employees that he hired

- He did not offer to cut down on his or his wife's frivolous gallivanting around

- He did not threaten to not pay the senators and representatives or any of their staff

- He did not threaten to take benefits away from welfare recipients

- He did not threaten the food stamp programs

- He did not threaten to not pay foreign aid

- He did not threaten to cut back on anything that involves his base voters - The list could go on and on. He is in full political re-election mode!

• Why are we allowing this person to destroy this wonderful country with his selfishness and his lies?

Have WE lost our blooming minds!!!!!!!!

• His type of change is killing our country. He needs to be stopped and only our votes can stop him.

• Do not forget about his tactics when it's election time.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for telling a bit of truth about the President. I am sure he will go down just look at the pole on my thread. Obama cant come up to Romney' s level. The lies about Romney's policy are just more of the same old mud slinging garbage from the left wing loonies.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

DKV, I see your still quoting the communist news network. LMAO


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm confused as to why you guys continue to argue over who is going to be elected, who should be elected, etc. It does not matter whether it is Republican or Democrat, not the presidency, not the congress, not national, not state, etc. It all boils down to understanding how the US is run. Big money runs and manages all actions through the buffoons we happen to elect. The buffoons get paid to do the bidding of the real power. And, it is not just within the US. Money power is connected worldwide. Buffoons do not make a move without approval from those that benefit. The real battles are fought in the boardrooms. However, Buffoons are allowed occasional discretionary powers and can pass bills that mean nothing. I accepted this long ago…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude, here is an example of what our elected Buffoons can do without getting permission.

Obama administration seeks to simplify federal forms

CommentsBy Richard Wolf, USA TODAY That form you get from the federal government-for a license or permit, to pay your taxes or qualify for benefits or grants-soon may be simpler to fill out.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ya dude … you got an accurate poll on your thread


----------

